# Mouse in boiler (live)



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

To avoid him dying in there letting him escape may be a better option. Then deal with him wherever he goes. Providing a rope, piece of cloth, or stick that he can reach and leads to the exit should give him an escape route. If this is possible?

Bud


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

Mr. Lamb said:


> A mouse has fallen into the boiler at my home. He’s alive and thrashing all about trying to escape. Any advice on how to get him outta there? Please help


Hard for me to visualize. How? What kind of boiler? Can you see it? If you can, I suppose letting it grab anything you dangle will help.


----------

